# 

## karolkak

Mam podpisaną umowę na wykonanie podłogówki i wentylacji. W ofercie do umowy jest zapisane że montaż podłogówki odbędzie się na częściach purmo.
Dziś dostałam informację że pierwsze materiały są już na budowie. I niespodzianka - rury, kolanka i inne są firmy onninen linia onnline.
Co sądzicie o tej firmie ? Jakośc porównywalna do purmo ?
Czy mam interweniować i żądać montażu w systemie z umowy ? 
Ceny systemów są porównywalne czy ktoś próbuje na mnie zarobić ?
Dziękuję

----------


## asolt

> Mam podpisaną umowę na wykonanie podłogówki i wentylacji. W ofercie do umowy jest zapisane że montaż podłogówki odbędzie się na częściach purmo.
> Dziś dostałam informację że pierwsze materiały są już na budowie. I niespodzianka - rury, kolanka i inne są firmy onninen linia onnline.
> Co sądzicie o tej firmie ? Jakośc porównywalna do purmo ?
> Czy mam interweniować i żądać montażu w systemie z umowy ? 
> Ceny systemów są porównywalne czy ktoś próbuje na mnie zarobić ?
> Dziękuję


Onninen to siec hurtowni hydrauliczno elektrycznych, pierwsze słysze  ze cokolwiek produkują, byc moze zlecają produkcje na zewnątrz pod swoja nazwą. Trudno cos powiedziec na tamat jakosci nie wiedząc kto jest rzeczywistym producentem. Z drugiej strony firmy ktorych produkty sprzedają są dobrej jakosci. Nie sadze aby w pogoni za zyskiem zniszczyli sobie reputacje sprzedajac produkty watpliwej jakosci.

----------


## SzymonKc

Dokładnie, Onninen zamawia to u różnych producentów z własnym logo, używałem kilku ich produktów i nie mogę powiedzieć, żebym dostrzegł jakąś gorszą jakość, co ciekawe w ich hurtowni produkty te niekoniecznie są tańsze niż te uznane, raczej nie śmierdzi to chińszczyzną. Ale też trudno to ocenić organoleptycznie, jeśli coś jest nie tak to wyjdzie pewnie po wielu latach eksploatacji.
Przyzwyczajeni jesteśmy do tego, że jak sieciówka (w jakiejkolwiek branży) zamawia coś pod własna marką, to zwykle jest to tańsze i gorsze, nie wydaje mi się, żeby tak było w przypadku Onnline. Ostatnio jakieś profile dylatacyjne brałem i np. na KANa potrafili mi zrobić lepszą cenę niż na własną markę. Tych ichniejszych też używałem i też były ok. Używałem też mat typu rolljet i jeszcze kilku innych rzeczy, nie przypominam sobie problemów z jakością. Chyba nie robiłbym problemu z innego napisu na markowym produkcie, chociaż jeśli masz to w umowie to jak najbardziej możesz wymagać dotrzymania jej warunków.

----------


## kaju

Purmo to producent który daje chyba na ogrzewanie podłogowe sporo gwarancji a Onnline ile daje.

----------


## SzymonKc

O ile wiem 10 lat, ich rur w rękach nie miałem.

----------


## karolkak

napisałam o swoich obawach do wykonawcy. Bardzo spokojnie zapytałam o rury i zaznaczyłam że boję się o jakość.
Dostałam meilową odpowiedź że to jest taka sama rura z takim samym okresem gwarancyjnym, poprostu zmienili dostawcę.
Sprawdziłam u wujka google budowę tych rur i rzeczywiście rury powinny mieć taką samą budowę.
Uspokojona czekałam na montaż, choć zauważyłam że rury zniknęły z budowy .....

Dziś zadzwonił wykonawca że na budowę właśnie dostarczono rury purmo, zgodne z umową. 
Równocześnie zapewnił mnie że to są takie same rury, mają taką samą gwarancję i KOSZTUJĄ TYLE SAMO
ale ponieważ w umowie mam purmo to zamówili u starego dostawcy rury dla mnie, coby było jak w umowie.

W zasadzie mi to już jest całkiem obojętne jaka ta rura będzie, miech w końcu zrobią co ich, zrobią to dobrze i niech jadą sobie hen

----------


## Kaizen

> Dziś zadzwonił wykonawca że na budowę właśnie dostarczono rury purmo, zgodne z umową. 
> Równocześnie zapewnił mnie że to są takie same rury, mają taką samą gwarancję i KOSZTUJĄ TYLE SAMO
> ale ponieważ w umowie mam purmo to zamówili u starego dostawcy rury dla mnie, coby było jak w umowie.


Onninen sprzedaje też Purmo. Więc możesz porównać ceny i sprawdzić prawdomówność wykonawcy. Oczywiście nie są to ceny, jakie płaci Twój wykonawca, bo na pewno ma duży rabat od cen na stronie.

Dla przykłada 3,22 zł / m vs 5,97 zł / m

----------


## SzymonKc

> Onninen sprzedaje też Purmo. Więc możesz porównać ceny i sprawdzić prawdomówność wykonawcy. Oczywiście nie są to ceny, jakie płaci Twój wykonawca, bo na pewno ma duży rabat od cen na stronie.
> 
> Dla przykłada 1,87 zł / m vs 5,97 zł / m


Nie może porównać cen, w każdym razie nie ma to sensu. Np. Ty porównałeś cenę ścinek (końcówek z pętli) z ceną nietkniętego zwoju. Ale i tak tam (bez zalogowania) są widoczne oficjalne ceny producenta,  które nijak mają się do cen rynkowych i nie można ich porównać ani między producentami, ani nawet w ramach jednej marki, bo rabaty dotyczą konkretnego produktu, w dodatku mogą się zmieniać kila razy w tygodniu w zależności od wielu czynników. Dodając do tego, że rabaty w zależności od asortymentu wynoszą od kilku do np. 80%, to dopóki nie wynegocjujesz ceny i nie kupisz - nie wiesz nic.

----------


## agb

Onninem to ostatnie miejsce do porównywania cen produktów.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ty porównałeś cenę ścinek (końcówek z pętli) z ceną nietkniętego zwoju.


Dzięki. Nie zauważyłem. Poprawiłem.





> Ale i tak tam (bez zalogowania) są widoczne oficjalne ceny producenta



Po których mogę kupić, więc są to ceny rynkowe dla detalu i jak najbardziej można je porównywać.

----------


## SzymonKc

> Po których mogę kupić, więc są to ceny rynkowe dla detalu i jak najbardziej można je porównywać.


Teoretycznie możesz, jak poprosisz żeby Ci sprzedali drożej. Te ceny są tylko na stronach producenta, na rynku nie funkcjonują, nawet jak wejdziesz z ulicy do sklepu hydraulicznego i poprosisz o 1m rurki to będzie taniej (chyba że się uprzesz).
Sprawdź np. ceny grzejników purmo w sklepach internetowych (czy nawet stacjonarnych) a potem na stronie producenta i znajdź sprzedawce, który trzyma się cen producenta (wszyscy mają około 3 razy taniej). Tzn. gdzieś u kogoś na stronie może te ceny znajdziesz (np. onninen), ale oni nikomu w nich nie sprzedają, nie mieli by żadnego obrotu.
Jak jeden producent ustalił sobie ceny oficjalne w których 70% to dopuszczalne rabaty, a drugi ten poziom ustalił na maks 20%, to ten drugi wg cen oficjalnych jest "tańszy i gorszy", a to może być ten sam produkt pod inną marką, z podobną ceną realną dla instalatora.
Jedynie ktoś kto realnie kupuje duże ilości zna ceny rynkowe i może je porównać. Bo te oficjalne nie muszą mieć żadnej korelacji z jakością czy kosztami produkcji, to tylko polityka cenowa i marketing, w jakim stopniu dzielić się zyskiem z pośrednikami. A rynek i tak to weryfikuje bo pośrednikowi bardziej opłaca się zarabiać na obrocie niż na wysokiej marży jednostkowej (nie trzymają cen sugerowanych przez producenta).

----------


## agb

Z rzeczy, które ostatnio sprawdzałem, bo musiałem kupić i w wynikach wyszukiwania onnimem pokazał się na górze:
Pompa cyrkulacyjna C.W.U COMFORT 15-14 B PM 97916771 GRUNDFOS
Onninem https://onninen.pl/pl-PL/pompa-cyrku...rundfos,ABM081 900zł
Ceneo https://www.ceneo.pl/17045126 320zł
Rozdzielacz na profilu 1" do c. o. z nyplami do śrubunków (seria 61) - 6 61060 KAN-THERM
Onninem https://onninen.pl/pl-PL/rozdzielacz...n-therm,ATO804 - 270 netto
Ja płacę 153 netto

Za wavin też jakieś min 40% taniej płacę. Detalicznie, wchodząc z ulicy. Ale Kaizen będzie Wam wmawiał, że takie są ceny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Teoretycznie możesz, jak poprosisz żeby Ci sprzedali drożej. Te ceny są tylko na stronach producenta, na rynku nie funkcjonują, nawet jak wejdziesz z ulicy do sklepu hydraulicznego i poprosisz o 1m rurki to będzie taniej (chyba że się uprzesz).


Ceny w jednym sklepie można jak najbardziej porównywać i zweryfikować twierdzenie instalatora, że Purmo i Onnline kosztują tyle samo. Niezależnie od tego, czy kupisz w sklepie internetowym po cenach widocznych, z 10% czy 50% rabatem.

----------


## SzymonKc

Porównać można, ale sensu to nie ma, bo ani nie zweryfikujesz po ile kupował instalator, ani nie ma to ścisłego związku z jakością produktów, a już na pewno bez sensu jest porównywanie cen rekomendowanych przez producenta, a takie są w onninenie bez zalogowania. Już lepiej porównać najniższe ceny z ceneo/allegro, ale i tak dużo w nich widać polityki i marketingu, a mało kosztów produkcji i jakości.

----------


## Kaizen

> lepiej porównać najniższe ceny z ceneo/allegro, ale i tak dużo w nich widać polityki i marketingu, a mało kosztów produkcji i jakości.


To zaproponuj konkretne porównanie. Żadnego innego nie znajdziesz.

----------


## SzymonKc

Porównanie cen marki bez ugruntowanej pozycji, o której nic nie wiemy niewiele daje, równie dobrze może to być dobry produkt sprzedawany taniej (bo bez markowego napisu i kosztów z tym związanych) jak i chińszczyzna sprzedawana drożej niż inne chińszczyzny, żeby stworzyć pozory jakości. Jedyny sens ma dopytanie kto i gdzie to dla nich produkuje, instalator nie powinien mieć problemów z uzyskaniem takiej informacji od przedstawiciela, a czy uczciwie przekaże ją klientowi to inna sprawa.

----------


## Kaizen

> Porównanie cen marki bez ugruntowanej pozycji, o której nic nie wiemy niewiele daje


Czy pamiętasz, o czym dyskutujemy? Chodzi o zweryfikowanie twierdzenia, że Onnline kosztuje tyle samo, co Purmo.

----------


## SzymonKc

Zdawało mi się, że autorka wątku pytała przede wszystkim o jakość, koszt miał znaczenie poboczne. Jakości raczej nie zweryfikujemy, a na pewno nie patrząc w cennik producenta. A jakie miał ceny zakupu wykonawca też nie sprawdzimy.
Jeśli chodziło Ci tylko o zweryfikowanie prawdomówności wykonawcy, to nie potrafię tego zrobić mając dostęp do bardziej realnych cen w tej hurtowni, dla mnie różnica między nimi jest niewielka w tym momencie, ale po wykonaniu telefonu, określeniu ilości i terminu zakupu mogłoby się okazać coś zupełnie innego niż widzę w tej chwili w cenniku, dlatego nie potrafię powiedzieć co bym kupił taniej np. jutro. Tak więc nawet zwykłe porównanie (prawdziwych) cen, nie jest dostępne na kilka kliknięć myszką.

----------

